
Using Unit Tests to Write Better Embedded Software - mojoe
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/technical-articles/unit-tests-can-help-you-write-better-embedded-software...-heres-how/
======
mojoe
Unit testing has saved my butt twice in the past week alone. It's hard to
overestimate the development time savings you can get with unit tests and a
good continuous integration pipeline.

